# 85 grain BT's in the 257 Wby



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Now that I've filled all my deer tags I'm going to put away the 110 Accubonds for my 257 Wby and work up a coyote load with the 85 grain Ballistic Tip.

So far the 257 Wby seems to be a straight forward caliber to load and I have never had anything but good luck loading Ballistic Tips in other calibers. Still, thought I would ask if anyone has loaded the 85 BT in the 257 Roy, and if there are quirks or tips to pass on?...

I have learned for optimum acuracy, the 257 Wby needs a slightly longer OAL than the industry standard of 3.250".

My initial load is 68.0 H4831SC and an OAL of 3.270" (as long as the mag allows & chambers w/o issue, the long Wby throat allows this), however it's too windy today to bench test it...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The load for my rifle ended up being 68.0 H4831SC, CCI 250, 85 grain Ballistic Tip, and an OAL of 3.258". This loaded printed 3 shots .467" at 100 yards in a 10MPH 1/4 value wind and chronographed 3330FPS.

Blowing up fist sized rocks & plowing clods out to 350 yards was a piece of cake with this load.

The 85 grain BT can be pushed quite a bit faster, but to what end? This load is plenty flat, bucks the wind well, and won't torch the barrel like a max load would. I'm sure a coyote won't be able to tell the difference...


----------

